# tanker vessels on the Thames



## tray43 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have registered on behalf of my father who worked for Shell for more than 30 years on the River Thames. At age 15 he started working on the tugs.He was a skipper employed by Shell from the 1960's to 1987 when he took early retirement. His name is William Richard Baverstock known as "Bill". My dad is still working at the ripe old age of 76 as a browman on Tower Pier. Believe me he can give the young ones a run for their money! He skippered the Shell Dispenser, Shell Distributor and many other vessells. I am trying to find a list of all shell estuary vessells on the Thames during the above period. Also, if any one out there knows my dad and would like to get in touch please do. I would like to put together a special book showing his working history together with any stories from ex work collegues etc.....


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

You could try shipspotting.com may be some pics on there, just out of interest what is a browman,?


----------



## doraine (Mar 3, 2013)

Browman a term not used on the Thames, I think Bill was employed as a PIERMAN.


----------



## explorer (Jul 10, 2009)

Here are some of the Shell Mex &Bp vessels I remember whilst working on Bp Oil jetty at Purfleet in the 70s & 80s the names in brackets are after the company split in the 70s. Poilo (Shell Transporter). Perfecto (Shell Driver). Harty (Shell Distributor). Pando. Perso. Torksey (Bp Sprite). St Leonard's (Bp Sturdy).
Pronto (Bp Alert). Sheppey (Bp Rapid) . Shell Dispencer . Ben Harold Smith (Bp Zest). I will keep scratching my head to try and think if there were others.


----------



## Bored Muzza (Aug 10, 2020)

*Shell Boats*

I have registered having found a name plate for the MS Pando in my fathers garage. He was Ted MeGuinness, a Lighterman & Waterman.He was skipper on the Shell Haulier and Shell Farmer, both termed as P boat, in the late 1960's both of which use to go into Purfleet. I know this as used to sit in the wheel house with the crew on 'trip' as a 7 yrs old and eventually was also bound to the Royal Livery Company.


----------



## Bored Muzza (Aug 10, 2020)

Bored Muzza said:


> I have registered having found a name plate for the MS Pando in my fathers garage. He was Ted MeGuinness, a Lighterman & Waterman.He was skipper on the Shell Haulier and Shell Farmer, both termed as P boats, in the late 1960's both of which use to go into Purfleet. I know this as used to sit in the wheel house with the crew on 'trip' as a 7 yrs old and eventually was also bound to the Royal Livery Company.
> Does anyone know of the Pando, the earlier one launched in the 1920's, having been built on the Isle of Wight?


----------

